# Odd Little 4x5 Camera



## photogoddess (Oct 31, 2005)

Last weekend my father gave me a camera he had gotten from an old man that lived in the same apartment complex when he was stationed in Germany in 1969. Folded up it's 5" wide, 6 3/8" tall and 2 1/4" deep and is covered in a black leather material. It's been sitting on a shelf since my father got it and I haven't had a chance to clean it up and test it for light leaks yet. We opened it up once and it looked ok but it's definitely going to need a little work. The lens says Gammaz No2, Wollensak USA on the outer edge and Hofmeister, Jena. Syrcomar-Doppelanastigmat 1:4.8f - 13.5cm No. 48363. There doesn't seem to be any other markings on the camera... well at least that I can see. It came with 5 single sheet film holders that you slide in place of a panel that has the viewing area. On the side is a metal tag that says Photo-Porst Nurnberg with an odd symbol in the center. Any ideas what it might be?


----------



## terri (Oct 31, 2005)

I've heard of Wollensak lenses but have no idea what their reputation for quality is. Sounds like a labor of love, but shooting it might be fun with all those sheet film holders, especially after a CLA if the lens is good. 

We need Mitica to weigh in here. 

Meanwhile, I'd love to see a picture!!


----------



## photogoddess (Oct 31, 2005)

The old guy gave my dad the camera when my mother was pregnant with me and said he had bought it new. When I was 13 or 14 my father gave me my first SLR (Rolleiflex SL35) and told me that if I figured that out, that I could have this one. It only took me 22 years to get the damn thing but I finally got it.  I'll open it up and take a few photos of it tonight. If it's worth fixing, I'm thinking of sending it out for a CLA and breaking it in. If not, it will get a cleaning by me and spend the rest of it's life up on a shelf being admired. It's so tiny for a 4x5, I'd love to be able to use it and I'm dying to hear with Mitica or ksmattfish have to say about it. :mrgreen:


----------



## Mitica100 (Nov 1, 2005)

photogoddess said:
			
		

> The old guy gave my dad the camera when my mother was pregnant with me and said he had bought it new. When I was 13 or 14 my father gave me my first SLR (Rolleiflex SL35) and told me that if I figured that out, that I could have this one. It only took me 22 years to get the damn thing but I finally got it.  I'll open it up and take a few photos of it tonight. If it's worth fixing, I'm thinking of sending it out for a CLA and breaking it in. If not, it will get a cleaning by me and spend the rest of it's life up on a shelf being admired. It's so tiny for a 4x5, I'd love to be able to use it and I'm dying to hear with Mitica or ksmattfish have to say about it. :mrgreen:


 
I'm here, I'm here...

What do I do? I get away for two days and there's a new post in the Collector's Corner!!  :lmao: :lmao: 

OK, about your camera...

As far as I know, Photo Porst did not make a 4x5 camera, but I could be wrong! The models made by this company are:

*Hapo 5,10, 45.... *cca 1930, 6x9 folding rollfilm cameras made by Balda for Porst (BTW, HAPO comes from *HA*ns *PO*rst)

*HAPO 35...* you guessed, a 35mm camera, made around 1955

*HAPO 36...* 35mm with non coupled  RF

*HAPO 66 and 66E... *medium format cameras for 6x6 film.

Judging from the focal length of the lens you might have a rarer *HAPO* taking 4x5 pictures. I am not aware of its production, I'll research it more.

A picture might speak 1,000 words...  :mrgreen:   I'll be waitin'...


----------



## Mitica100 (Nov 1, 2005)

Check this link with models of Photo Porst:

http://www.kamera-geschichte.de/files/porst_hausmarken_frameset_d.htm

Sorry, it's in German but you can have a pretty good idea which camera is yours.

And I stand corrected, there are more HAPO models than I knew of before.


----------



## terri (Nov 1, 2005)

You're so good, Mitica! :goodvibe: 

Well, Tammy? Which of these cameras looks like yours? I'm still pumped to see the pictures of the new baby.  

And I'll take a Spezial-Modell A 10x15 - just for fun. I just am in love with the look of these guys, I want to try one! :sniffle:


----------



## Mitica100 (Nov 1, 2005)

terri said:
			
		

> You're so good, Mitica! :goodvibe:


 
Thanks! :blushing:   I try...

PG, we're anxiously awaiting the pics!...


----------



## photogoddess (Nov 1, 2005)

Many of those cameras on that site look so similar to me.  The bellows actually look pretty good but it's definitely going to need a good cleaning and service if I want to use it. Anyways here's the photos of mine.  Sorry for the delay. Lemme know what you think it is. :mrgreen: Sorry for the messy desk.


----------



## Mitica100 (Nov 1, 2005)

Looks like you have this model:

http://www.kamera-geschichte.de/files/spezialmodell_a_10x15_1930_d.htm

Which really translates to the Special Model A.  

It seems that the original lens/shutter assembly has been replaced at some point, because they used to come with Compur shutters. No problem, as long as the shutter works.

I only have a concern the film holders. They don't seem to be the normal 4x5 holders, hence you'll have only a shot or two and then you'll need to unload/load the holder in a dark place. Hmm...

But, overall, I think it's a very neat piece of photo equipment, I'd restore it to a functional status and enjoy taking at least a few shots with it before putting it on display.  Congrats on the Special Model A!


----------



## terri (Nov 1, 2005)

If you have a high quality changing bag, you can use it when swapping out the film holders. Yep, a good CLA is in order for this baby! But it will be a thrill to get some shots out of it. :thumbup: 

Have fun!


----------



## photogoddess (Nov 1, 2005)

The other two 4x5 cameras that we have take the holders that hold 2 sheets of film - one on each side. These are single sheet film holders and with this camera, you actually slide the back panel that holds the ground glass off and slide the film holders in. Good thing I've got 5 of them and the felt actually looks pretty good on them. We've got a pretty good changing bag and I'm sure we'll get a system for loading and unloading... eventually. 

Thanks for the info... I knew I could count on you guys.  Any idea of the value? Not that I'd sell it after waiting this long to get it. hehehehe! But it would be nice to know. Do you think that Tempe Camera would be the preferred place to send it for cleaning and service (they did an awesome job on the lens on my Crown) or is there another place that you'd recommend? I'm really excited by this little camera. Can you tell? :mrgreen: I just wish I had gotten it in time to have it ready for Zion this coming weekend.


----------



## terri (Nov 2, 2005)

photogoddess said:
			
		

> :mrgreen: I just wish I had gotten it in time to have it ready for _Zion this coming weekend_.


 Oh, sure. Rub it in. I'll be thinking of you while up to my elbows in laundry. :x


----------



## photogoddess (Nov 2, 2005)

You just got back so it's ok for me to rub it in. :twisted: Besides, I'll be up to my elbows in laundry tonight in anticipation of the trip. Not to mention getting our camera gear together. Now we just need to decide if we're going to head out Friday morning early or leave Thursday night after work and stay a night in Vegas. :mrgreen:


----------



## terri (Nov 2, 2005)

photogoddess said:
			
		

> You just got back so it's ok for me to rub it in. :twisted: Besides, I'll be up to my elbows in laundry tonight in anticipation of the trip. Not to mention getting our camera gear together. Now we just need to decide if we're going to head out Friday morning early or leave Thursday night after work and stay a night in Vegas. :mrgreen:


 You know I'll encourage Vegas. That's exactly what Brad and I do. It's such an easy drive from there. And it's worth the price just to down a couple badass margaritas somewhere and watch the freak show.  Somehow it sets the mood! :thumbup:


----------



## photogoddess (Nov 2, 2005)

terri said:
			
		

> You know I'll encourage Vegas. That's exactly what Brad and I do. It's such an easy drive from there. And it's worth the price just to down a couple badass margaritas somewhere and watch the freak show.  Somehow it sets the mood! :thumbup:



I'm thinking so too. So... which hotel has decent rates for a weeknight?  :greenpbl:


----------



## terri (Nov 3, 2005)

photogoddess said:
			
		

> I'm thinking so too. So... which hotel has decent rates for a weeknight? :greenpbl:


 We stayed at the Stratosphere AND at Bally's. The Strat was much less expensive cause it's at the end of the "hub" on LV Blvd - but Bally's had THE best little margarita bar..... :mrgreen: oh my. We looked at hotels.com for prices, I think. :thumbup:


----------



## photogoddess (Nov 3, 2005)

Cool! :thumbsup:


----------



## terri (Nov 3, 2005)

photogoddess said:
			
		

> Cool! :thumbsup:


 What would be hella cool would be meeting up for drinks!


----------



## photogoddess (Nov 3, 2005)

terri said:
			
		

> What would be hella cool would be meeting up for drinks!



THAT would be cool. When should we expect you and Brad?


----------



## terri (Nov 4, 2005)

photogoddess said:
			
		

> THAT would be cool. When should we expect you and Brad?


 Just tell us the name of the casino and we'll be there, expecting margaritas with Cointreau AND Grand Marnier.


----------



## Mitica100 (Nov 5, 2005)

Hmm... I was looking a little closer to the 4x5 and I saw that it lays on some Confidential Employee History!
:lmao: :lmao: :lmao:    :lmao: :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## photogoddess (Nov 7, 2005)

Yup -  New employee's folder. I noticed it too but but you cant read the fine print.


----------

